# constipation,pain,bloating,acid, lack of appetite (freedom from this)



## raym0nd (Nov 28, 2010)

I have defeated bloating, constipation, acidity and lack of appetite. I wish the same for you too. *Frequent stinging,acidity*, almost everyday irritated me before. Now, the only thing that remains is to gain some of the *weight i lost*. I might be thin as of now...but at least rest of the bugging stuff is not there.*Quality of sleep* was poor before, now its better - but more work on that is needed.*If you feel/have confirmed reports* that your *gut is weak* , *cant digest food as well as before*, my approach may be of help (perhaps with your own modifications added). This cure worked for me - V0DKA







*JUST KIDDING*...READ ON !*HOW DID MY SUFFERING BEGIN* - I USED TO HAVE TOO MUCH TEA,COFFEE AND COLA , sometimes on an empty stomach. It caused acidity, which i thought was normal and i had digene/gelusil to "cure it". My poor dietary habits added to problems. THAT IS WHEN I GOT IBS-C. Before that, i ate almost everything and rarely had constipation.Also, my sleep was nice and deep...There is a saying "As you sow,so you reap". It lasted for 7 years, lots of lost opportunities and under performance...but i guess there is tomorrow...Pranayam, yoga and will-power helped me to get well. I did have some *bad experiences/mixed success* with "an ayurvedic" powder, omeprazole , dulcolax. I have also included a small article that *sm0kERs* may find useful(I was NEVER a smoker, but tried it twice).Not a drinker either. Here is the link for pranayam :-http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?/topic/134320-pranayam-for-good-health/#entry817915I also have some tips that may be of help to you. This is a derivative of my old posts here - done in a hurry, kindly adjust. *Some tips to reduce the problem*: (these helped me)*NOTE *- these habits will NOT cure ibs-c, BUT can prevent it from becoming worse (at least thats what happened in my case).*(1)* *AVOID RED/FATTY MEAT* like beef, pork , lamb etc. They are hard to digest and worsen constipation,acidity and gas. *IN FACT, AVOID ANY MEAT all together*.* IF YOU FIND IT IMPOSSIBLE TO AVOID MEAT* - then have only white meat like chicken,fish etc prepared in minimum oil and spices. DO NOT eat mostly meat in your meals. Include some fresh veggies and fruit too,those ones that YOU know will not hurt your tummy. ALSO, moderation is important - do not eat meat every day. If you must , then eat small quantities of meat once or twice in a week. *(2)* *DO NOT LIE DOWN immediately after a meal*. If you end up sleeping on your tummy, then indigestion and bloating may happen. At night, lie down after 2-3 hours of eating. i read a recent post(jan 2011) by one *em_t* of this forum. I guess she would agree with this. em_t if you are reading this - this explanation seems logical to me : if you suffer from *frequent acid reflux *tip 2 could be beneficial. When you sit vertical, you make it harder for the acid to travel up the esophagus, because it has to work against gravity. When you lie down, it becomes easier for the acid to flow - it only works against the friction of esophagus(negligible). * IF YOU FEEL TOO SLEEPY* (at anytime but night) - then try to sleep while sitting on a comfortable chair like some office going people do after lunch. BUT avoid lying down. * IF YOU WATCH T.V WITH MEALS* - avoid it, but if you must - THEN make a conscious effort to chew your food properly and "slowly". In the excitement of james bond's escape or the jaw-dropping beauty of salma-hayek you may end up swallowing your food too soon- bad! *(3)* *EAT ONLY WHEN YOU FEEL HUNGRY, NOT TO SATISFY GREED*. Also, you may try eating 4-5 "small" meals instead of 3 big meals. If that did not help ...try three "medium" meals in a day. Thats how i experimented.*Eat "a little less" than your capacity - ALWAYS, HEALTHY PEOPLE TOO* . If you eat a "little" less, you will not suffer. But if you fill yourself or over eat, ibs-c might become worse. For example, lets say you always feel FULL after eating 8 slices of bread , then do not eat 8. Eat 6 instead.*SOME EXPERIENCES WITH FASTING* There were times when i felt *bloated* and knew i needed to eat food.*BUT THE HUNGER WAS JUST NOT THERE*. I used to drink some fresh fruit juice or eat a VERY small meal as per convenience. Sometimes, fasting also helps. Try fasting sometimes and see if you feel better.But do not overdo it! *If one cannot/must not fast* , then eating a "light" meal as frequently as necessary can ease the symptoms a little or for a few days. I remember, during the ibs-c days i would have intervals of 3-7 days when BM/stool would be ok/slightly easier. During one interval (10 days or so) i was doing very well...then i assumed that i had become the digestive SUPERMAN i was before and over ate in a feast(lots of non-veg and fried stuff)...use your imagination to guess what happened to me in the days after that..."light" meals i tried (mostly carbohydrates) - eg.*boiled rice(MUST BE MOIST AND SOFT)* - not fun, but i thought that i would rather eat just boiled rice than suffer from ibs-c.*(4)* *AVOID TEA, COFFEE ,ALCOHOL,COCA COLA(pepsi etc-YES I AM NOT JOKING, go ask any respectable doctor) AND SMOKING* (i was never a smoker). They generally harm most people. Drinking these beverages on an empty stomach is much worse - a guaranteed way to get acidity,gas and worsen constipation.*If its too tempting *- you may enjoy a cola once in a while, say once a month.But better-AVOID IT!*Forget packaged fruit juices too* - they have preservatives and additives---*GO EAT A FRESH FRUIT INSTEAD !* (added on jan 2011) I noticed that i dont burp or have acidity when i have a very sweet orange. If its a little sour, i have problems.*Tip for guava eaters* - If you have *constipation*, *DO NOT* eat the seeds of the guava, they are hard on the digestive system. Try eating one with seeds, see poop next morning(gross...sorry). If you love the fruit, cut it into 2 halves. Take a steel spoon and scoop out the seed part.*(5)* *CHEW YOUR FOOD SLOWLY AND PROPERLY* - THIS IS NOT A TRIVIAL POINTHave you wondered why do we chew food ? (you can skip this and go to point 6)The answer lies in physical chemistry.The surface area of a chunk of food increases when you chew it into pieces. More surface area means faster speed or rate of reaction/digestion. Food gets digested efficiently. When you do not chew food at all/properly , the food pieces have not been reduced to optimum size. Therefore , the rate of reaction is slow....IN PLAIN ENGLISH---improperly chewed food takes more time to digest. It stays in the tummy longer than it should. Sometimes gas is also formed and one feels uncomfortable. If you have any more reasons or wish to add details to this explanation, you are welcome. *(6)* *STOP LIVING A SEDENTARY LIFESTYLE*(means sitting all the time) - *CONSTIPATION,PILES AND FISTULA become worse when one remains seated through most of the day*. SO, EXERCISE as per your capacity and at the "proper time". I noticed that constipation is reduced,if not cured fully, when one exercises and/or does yoga AND pranayam properly. *(7) **DO NOT GULP WATER/COKE/JUICE etc TO SWALLOW or MOISTEN THE FOOD IN YOUR MOUTH* - By doing so you rob saliva the chance of initiating digestion in the mouth and moistening food. *(8)* After sufficient rest (6-7 hours for adults),*wake up early in the morning* at 6 or 7 A.M. Drink some lukewarm water and go for a short walk,if its ok outside. Alternately, you may do yoga and pranayam at that time.*(9)* *Avoid self-pity, negative emotions* like - anger,jealously etc. Of course, you might not be able to do this all the time. But being able to do it sometimes is better than not trying at all. *Believe it or not, happiness,digestion and immunity are related to each other ! *---*eat less of (or quit)* fried foods, artificial preservative laden food. I read that milk can be harmful when it comes from a cow forced to lactate using hormones. Sprays, artificial fertilizers and "foolish" genetic modifications can make food more harmful. Try eating as much veg/natural foods you can. Look at MSG(mono-sodium-glutamate) - at some point of time, it was unknown and people had it in their meals. Then MANY YEARS LATER all of a sudden, it appeared in the bad books of doctors ??? Similarly, some medicines(cant remember the names) were used by many, only to realize that the FDA banned it because of its ill-effects??? . I *dont* intend to create paranoia , alarm or anti-big-corporation sentiment, self-righteousness....but its not necessary that they wish for our good health. Just offering some perspectives.When i WAS *NOT* doing pranayam and yoga and was dependent *ONLY* on light meals and "random" treatments, *I NOTICED THAT MY PROBLEM OF FREQUENT COLDS VANISHED --- *. The only cold that i had was 1.5 years after the "fasting/light meals routine". Now, i get a cold once in a year or not.*MY POINT IS - IF YOUR GUT IS STRONG AND IS "RESPECTED/NOT ABUSED"(BY YOU)--- majority of your health problems will vanish*. *For the remaining problems, we have doctors and lots of systems of medicine.* ----- *A NICE WAY TO ATTACK BLOATING EARLY IN THE MORNING* (WORKED FOR ME) - i did the *simple* "mandukasana" (frog pose in yoga). It removed/pushed the gas from my tummy and helped me a lot. Read basics about yoga before you attempt it. This is how i do it - wake at 6/7 am. Drink 2(you could needd less or more) glasses of lukewarm water. wait for half hour. Do, mandukasana with positive mind. PRANAYAM, YOGA(MANDUKASANA) AND WILL-POWER helped me a lot and were the major contributors to my recovery. I did have some bad experiences/mixed success with "an ayurvedic" powder, omeprazole , dulcolax. Small notes about that can be found in my old posts. I wish that i can give as much info as possible info from this post. So i have included *some other people's experiences* in this post that intrigued me : *"HAPPYNFREE"*YOU MAY HAVE IBS-C DUE TO SOME OTHER(seemingly unrelated) AILMENT IN YOUR BODY*To me, her cause of ibs-c seems to be really odd*. A part of what she says "Recently the ENT diagnosed me with *fluid in both inner ears*. I was put on diaretics which are used for fluid retention. I started taking 'Moduretic' 3 times a day....continued " . just for intellectual kicks -> what solved her problem ? -> the medicines, some mind-body connection, unknown/unintentional benefits of moduretic, combination of these things...will never know. *"jackmat"*YOUR PROBLEM COULD BE MAINLY MENTAL/STRESS/SOME TRAPPED-EMOTIONS/PAIN : (!!!!!!)You may not have to use medicines, pranayam , diets etc. if this is what your problem is. *REMEMBER* - while you look for immediate relief, which is a must...be on the lookout for *long-term solutions*(not necessarily my approach, in case someone is tempted to assume that). It would be very nice if you could become free of medicines - keep that as your ultimate goal. Have fun guys,get well s














n and be g














D...and pray f







r each







thers rec







very._________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________* THIS SECTION FOR SM0KERS (VETERAN AND WANNABE) ONLY: *I would like to be "fair" to both - sides smoker and non smoker(but i dont encourage or endorse smoking) -*Why smoke ? *(this first, on purpose)- some argue : einstein and other scientists smoked pipe which helped them to prepare their mind for work. If these people were not calm and focused, much would have probably remained undiscovered.- my smoker uncle : "son, i have a philosophy - if something has to happen, it will happen. Otherwise, it wont" . His, supporting example - a friend (of his) once asked his old dad to stop walking near busy roads with rash drivers,out of fear and concern. His dad started walking in front of their house. One day that guy was backing his car too fast and he hit his old dad !!! luckily no serious problem. Then in a flash i remembered my neighbor who died of cancer - he never smoked, had booze and similar stuff (i dont know about other factors, they too cause cancer)...this talk left me wondering...-my experience with smoking (during the days of ibs-c)- I have only smoked 2+2 = 4 cigarettes in my life. I rarely had alcohol, but one day i decided to see what it feels like to be drunk. My "regular" buddies added, try smoking - it will give you a bigger kick . I followed faithfully. Now the part that may resemble "the hangover" :I felt miserable till 3am. Felt like puking, then i went and emptied my bowels fully. On another day much later, the same thing happened.My friend said smoking helped him and many to poop easy. I experienced that in those nights. BUT, my friend does not smoke now and his BM is good. Also, he never had ibs-c.*NOW COMES THE BAD PART (Scary background music please !!!)*- lung cancer- decreased power of the senses,some lose power of taste partially.- many of my smoker buddies are big-sized, "tough" guys...not so tough when they run a few meters and start panting too soon. One added that - he noticed that if he stops gym-ming, he pants after short distances.- impotence,decreased fertility...girls feel safe with gays(no disrespect people) and heavy smokers.SO, can anyone predict what frequent smoking will do to a person in the future ? will he die old/problem free or suffer ? Open question...So, should you experiment and find out the answer to that ???...Well if(say at the age of 70) you discover that your body can handle cigar - good. But if somewhere during the experiment phase you learn that cigar does not agree with your body, then the consequences can be fatal. If some people(eg.kids)are dependent on you, they will suffer too - hospital days, bill$, worry ,lost time...(i hope it nothing bad happens to you)*So while you smoke* *(i dont recommend it)*, keep your eyes and ears on the look out for alternatives that don't involve dependence.One simple solution - CRUDE-UNDYING-UNWILLING TO FAIL WILL-POWER can help. Another uncle quit using just that.Another - pranyam and yoga to help with the stress, if thats what makes you smoke. anymore---please add here !!! Narcotics/"drugs" are banned and they should be. People doing/selling them can be punished. Cigarettes cause more harm than good to many people, although slowly and when had in "huge" amounts. But folks/companies who sell cigarettes roam freely...???!!!???_________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________random stuff*PS* : One of my allopathic doctors(love him so much)said - WILD animals dont get constipation/obesity as long as they :1 - dont have any bugs/parasites.2 - get enough to eat and drink(unpolluted).Look at the city pet dogs(versus,say -african wild dog), some of them eat trash like their owners and don't walk enough. Their careless HUMAN MASTERS make them obese and disease prone like themselves._______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________Some of you may have noticed a strange, perhaps difficult to explain connection between your mood and your appetite (or vice versa !). When some guys are angry/stressed they say "I feel so upset, i dont want to eat anything". On the contrary, some guys eat more/over eat when they are stressed . I have noticed both types, but I have not noticed people who show both behavior randomly. This suggests that there is "some connection" between the digestive system and the thoughts in the mind. What is the EXACT science (if any) behind all this, I dont know. In this way the body warns you to avoid stress , possibly well before someone suggests it to you. So, sometimes your body can be its own doctor too.I have noticed another side to this -A friend of mine (no ibs) has a "fear" of left-overs from yesterday. I once gave him some fresh food. When he ate it, I told him that it was actually a day old and in the fridge. He said that he started feeling "just wierd" after I told him that. Nothing happened to him later (no illness, no vomiting etc) and i have no clue as to what was happening._________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________*SOME QUOTATIONS YOU MAY FIND USEFUL :*1 - Life is 10% of what happens to you and 90% of how you respond to it. eg. Arent there times when you wished you had not been angry(etc.) and some situation could have been handled better ? Thats why try to respond with care.2 - Regret for wasted time is more wasted time. eg. Its gone, too bad...you may not be able to make amends. Learn from the mistake and move on. Dwell on the wasted time and you end up wasting time doing just that. Dont confuse this with self-introspection. 3 - When you are suffering, look at those who suffered more - for inspiration. It may help and make you feel that life, with all the C-R-A-P that it throws at you, is not so bad after all. I saw that some of you had much,much,much worse experiences than me._________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________(do not take this the wrong way)Some one said :*When the only tool you possess is a hammer, every problem begins to resemble a nail... *


----------



## lauriez (Jan 16, 2011)

Raymond - I'd never heard of pranayam, so I looked it up and I'm interested in trying this. Do you by chance know of a good book that would introduce me to some of the breating techniques? Laurie


----------



## raym0nd (Nov 28, 2010)

lauriez said:


> Raymond - I'd never heard of pranayam, so I looked it up and I'm interested in trying this. Do you by chance know of a good book that would introduce me to some of the breating techniques? Laurie


i did not use books, instead i saw videos and consulted a teacher and asked a friend who has been practicing it for 2 years. If anybody wants to learn yoga or pranayam for free (thats what the UK website says) you can visit the following links :FOR UK : http://www.pypt.org/yoga-sessions.htmlFOR USA : http://www.pyptusa.org/pagesdir/usyogclasses.htmlSee if you like the above options and then decide the course of action. In my humble opinion it is always better to ask/learn from an experienced teacher.an introduction to pranayam :http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mvdiMjSgItggood luck and take care.


----------



## lauriez (Jan 16, 2011)

Thank you, Raymond!Laurie


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2011)

please please please take digestive enzymes or at least try them ! there all natural and helped me tremendously. I have been taking them for a week and feel better than i have in months... go to a vitamin shoppe and get natural enzymes and other good things too are aloe vera ... zyflamed (for inflamation) just go and tell them how your feeling and make sure to get those enzymes ! I feel so much better i want to be an advocate for digestive enzymes after months and months of pain someone at the vitamin shoppe suggested it to me and i couldn’t feel better i have my life back ! Please email me with any questions or concerns . I am more than happy to help !!! And please tell me if it helped you as much as it helped me it would mean alot to know i helped someones pain [email protected]


----------

